# Walk behind mower into snowblower?



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

Has anyone out there turned a commercial hydro walk behind into a snowblower? I think I'm gonna try it. I have a exmark hydro walk behind with a 19hp kawi. Eight bolts, undo the belt and the deck/deck carrier frame is off. I have a snowblower from a mtd or something laying around that I got for free. I guess I will post pics when I end up doing it. Anyone else done anything like this?
Aaron


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

By the time you get the parts........and figure out the geometry etc, I think you would be better off buying a blower......................but, you never know....Good luck.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.agro-tec.com/exmark.html the WB page is under construction, i think it always has been! lol, but give them a call!

this thread on LS talks about them http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=62069&highlight=rad+attachments


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Not something I would do but I bet it would be pretty neat.


----------



## amars415 (Nov 29, 2006)

poncho62;433673 said:


> By the time you get the parts........and figure out the geometry etc, I think you would be better off buying a blower......................but, you never know....Good luck.


I already have the snow blower, and the mower. All I need is some steel, an afternoon, a belt, and a welder. I do already have a big two stage snow blower but I thought... this stuff is just laying around doing nothing might as well put it to work!


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

Go For It Then Put Some Pics Up Of The Beast Love To See It Good Luck


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

ya i say go for it too, deffinetly post pics!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

I am curious as to how the hydro will react to this set up. I have seen the setup on belt drives but not hydro. Post some pics up when done.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Sounds cool!*

Hey, why not? 
I have a Wright stander that would make one heck of a snowblower, maybe I will make one too!
But seriously, don't let naysayers talk you out of doing something just because they wouldn't be up to it.
Post pics if you do it!


----------



## snowbankr (Oct 6, 2004)

About 5-6 yrs ago, I walked into Greenlands in Concord, NH and saw one of the Exmarks set up with a snowblower. Give Josh a call and ask him about it. It was commercially produced, not by Exmark, however, it looked awesome. I don't know if anyone bought one, but from seeing this, I know it would work. I say go for it. I have made many things in my time that were built in the shop on a rainy day...what do you have to lose??


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Young Pup;434088 said:


> I am curious as to how the hydro will react to this set up. I have seen the setup on belt drives but not hydro. Post some pics up when done.


I think it would really suck on a belt drive, considering the conditions, the belts would be SOAKED all the time.......the hydros however, it doesn't matter, RAD attachments only makes theirs for hydro WBs, i think it make sense!


----------



## HoneyDooYrdWrk (Sep 10, 2005)

i have an old mtd snow blower that converted to a mower the mower is shot due to wear and tear but the snowblower and motor are still going don't use it to much anymore (weighs about 2 or 300#) but it is belt driven and when the snow gets heavy she makes easy work of sidewalks, never slips. i think it would be a good rainy day project as well. cant wit to see how it turns out


----------

